# Ayuda amplificador Technics Su-v5 (condensadores)



## ferbj (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola amigos de forosdeelectronica.com!!
Tengo un amplificador de audio Technics Su-V5, lo revise esta todo OK aparentemente equipo antiguo. Quiero saber que condensadores especificamente tendria que cambiar para poder aumentar la dinamica o mejorar su sonido, dado que tiene mas de 20 años. 
He leido en otras paginas que si mejoro la capacidad de la fuente de poder puedo mejorar la calidad del sonido es esto cierto o es mito?, tiene 2 condensadores de 8200 uf x 56 v, que pasaria si le pongo 2 condensadores de 10000 uf x 63 v o de 15000 uf x 63 v. 
podria producir algun daño al circuito? habria variaciones en la calidad de sonido? y que me aconsejan para mejorarlo por completo. 


muchas gracias!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

De causar daños al circuito , no los causaria, lo de mejorar el filtrado de la alimentacion no es ningun mito , igualmente tiene sus limitaciones, pasarse de  uF no tiene ventaja alguna al amplificador, al contrario!
Para sacarte mas dudas pasate por este tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Igualmente creo que que cuando se diseño ese ciercuito se tuvo en cuenta el tema de la fuente!1
Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2010)

ferbj dijo:


> Hola amigos de forosdeelectronica.com!!
> Tengo un amplificador de audio Technics Su-V5, lo revise esta todo *OK* ........



Como dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"No repares lo que NO esta roto"_
Si el equipo no presenta problemas yo sería de la idea de *NO* tocarlo.
Quién te garantiza que la calidad de los condensadores que vallas a poner sea superior a los "Viejos" que posee el equipo.


----------



## ferbj (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola gracias por las respuesta pero solo me gusta curiosear, haciendo el calculo como dices de la formula la potencia del trafo aparentemente es de 60 watts por canal y si uso sistemas de parlantes main y remote pienso que la formula seria asi 240+(240x0.4) = 336 watts sin embargo en la parte trasera dice power source 50/60 hz 515 watts, eso quiere decir que todo el equipo me consume esta cantidad ¿no tiene nada que ver en lo que refiere a potencia del transformador verdad? ahora sacando el amperaje seria I=336 lo redondeo a 340 watts y divido entre el voltaje ca 35 esto resultaria 336/35 = 9.6 A  por lo que asumo que el trafo es de 10 A. El voltaje dc es 50  
calculo de condensador seria 
para un ramo 
9.6 A /2 = 4.8 A 
F = 60 hz (aqui es la frecuencia asi)
vr = 50 * 0.03 = 1.5
C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ) 
c = 5 A / (2 x 60 x 1.5 ) 
c = 0.027777.. 27000 uf
y aun asi yo me haya equivocado en calcular el amperaje de la fuente 

he visto en el manual que los diodos son de 3 A 
asumo que esa fuente es de menos Amperaje 
asumiendo que sea 2.5 A el valor de los transformadores los condensadores resulta no 8200 uf 
sino 2.5/(2x60x1.5) = 0.013888 un valor cercano a estos condensadores seria 13000 uf pero esa capacidad no viene seria 15000 uf y ya que el condensador tiene 20 % de tolerancia entonces expliquenme porque el SU-V6x viene con mayor capacidad de 15000 uf y pasa menos voltaje que el su-v5..??? yo pienso que pusieron 8200 uf por ahorro costo operativo... discutanlo. 
Les dejo esta pagina para ver como calculan los condensadores usan otra forma 
http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/ssps2_e.html
Quizas este errado pero soy ingeniero informatico y siempre me ha gustado la electronica del audio y maximizar la calidad de estos equipos, asi tambien hice con un national vino con 2200 uf y le subi la capacidad sonaba mucho mejor, obviamente le puse una marca decente unos "Rubycon" o Elna siempre busco lo mejor, si se lo que se refieren hasta venden adulterado por eso siempre llevo los equipos de medicion antes de comprar. gracias


----------



## angelloaaron (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola amigos de foros de electrónica 
Tengo un SU -V5 el cual enciende el panel pero no pega el relay de potencia y el de amplificacion. Aparentemente todo esta bien. Agradezco de antemano su valioso aporte. 
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2018)

Tenes el es esquema?


----------



## angelloaaron (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola estimado, ahi te envio el esquema. 
Saludos


----------



## angelloaaron (Sep 5, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Tenes el es esquema?



Hola estimado, alguna solución para mi amplificador?


pandacba dijo:


> Tenes el es esquema?



Hola estimado, alguna solución para mi amplificador?


----------

